# Home folding treadmill



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Inherited an old treadmill recently and quite liked it for a bit of C.V. But it has now died.

i am looking to get a used treadmill and have identified the Sole F80 as a possible winner

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/sole-f80-treadmill-2016-2017-model.php?utm_source=google&utm_medium=Product%2BSearch&utm_campaign=Google%2BProduct%2BSearch&gclid=CNmK-Pig4NMCFcew7QodK9kPMQ

anyone have recommendations or experience?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Whatever you get make sure it's been serviced, or is fairly new.

Also learn how to lubricate and adjust the belt tension yourself (loads of youtube videos).

Try a treadmill before you buy it, make sure it's not slipping (no biggy if it is and you may get some money off saying it needs a service).


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Great video much appreciated @Sparkey


----------

